# 1959 Jaguar XK150s - Needs Simple Paint Correction



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1959 Jaguar XK150s - Needs Simple Paint Correction*

Here's my friend Damian's classic, museum quality 1959 Jaguar XK150s


























v



















This car is located around 20 minute drive from Gatwick Airport in West Sussex.

From the look of the swirls, scratches and other paint defects in the paint - I'm thinking 3D SPEED with a foam polishing pad on any simple free spinning 8mm random orbital polisher would fix and perfect.

Then top with something like 3D POXY.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

What a lovely car, looks like it has a lovely home too.

Imagine that's pretty soft unless its been painted in recent years.

A Scientologist - Ask him to swap his E meter for a PDG so we will know more. Suppose he lives in or near St Hill Manor.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

RS3 said:


> What a lovely car, looks like it has a lovely home too.
> 
> Imagine that's pretty soft unless its been painted in recent years.
> 
> A Scientologist - Ask him to swap his E meter for a PDG so we will know more. Suppose he lives in or near St Hill Manor.


Supposedly has been repainted but this was years ago and the repaint was an old school lacquer.

I contacted my good friend Kelly Harris and he said he would be happy to take on this project as it's close to his shop in England.

*KDS KELTEC*

Here's Kelly and I on stage at the 2016 WaxStock in Coventry, England. Super cool dude and the best of the best when it comes to the craft of detailing and the art of polishing paint.


----------

